# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A jeni te lumtur ne keto momente?

## AAnnaa

Shpesh here e kalojme kohen duke bere sic duhet gjerat qe duhet te bejme
(te arrijme rezultate te mira ne shkolle, pune, dhe ne te gjitha fushat e tjera).
Dhe pjesen me te madhe te kohes jemi aq te zene me kete saqe harrojme 
te ndalojme per nje moment dhe te pyesim veten: "A jam i lumtur?" 
"A eshte kjo qe po perjetoj, gjithshka qe kam enderruar, apo jam shume larg 
endrrave dhe lumturise time?" 
Po ju a jeni te lumtur?

----------


## angmokio

> Shpesh here e kalojme kohen duke bere sic duhet gjerat qe duhet te bejme
> (te arrijme rezultate te mira ne shkolle, pune, dhe ne te gjitha fushat e tjera).
> Dhe pjesen me te madhe te kohes jemi aq te zene me kete saqe harrojme 
> te ndalojme per nje moment dhe te pyesim veten: "A jam i lumtur?" 
> "A eshte kjo qe po perjetoj, gjithshka qe kam enderruar, apo jam shume larg 
> endrrave dhe lumturise time?" 
> Po ju a jeni te lumtur?


Lumturia per mendimin tim eshte nje gjendje shpirterore momentale qe vjen si rezultat i nje deshire apo endrre qe ti e ke deshiruar prej kohesh. Por shume shpejt shkarkohemi nga ajo gjendje dhe jemi ne kerkim te nje deshire apo endrre tjeter qe sigurisht don kohe te realizohet.
Me pak fjale nuk mendoj se ka njerez te lumtur perjetesisht.

----------


## Etna Etna

*Jo. . . . . .*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po shume  :buzeqeshje: ....

----------


## jesy

shummmmmmmm jam e lumtur

----------


## TetovaMas

*Shuuuuuume i lumtur sa s'kemi ku i harxhojme parate ,hehehehe*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Momentalisht shume e lumtur,po haj embelsira.*

----------


## lisa12

si perhere shume e lumtur

----------


## AAnnaa

> Lumturia per mendimin tim eshte nje gjendje shpirterore momentale qe vjen si rezultat i nje deshire apo endrre qe ti e ke deshiruar prej kohesh. Por shume shpejt shkarkohemi nga ajo gjendje dhe jemi ne kerkim te nje deshire apo endrre tjeter qe sigurisht don kohe te realizohet.
> Me pak fjale nuk mendoj se ka njerez te lumtur perjetesisht.


Jam shume dakort qe lumturia nuk zgjat perjetesisht, dhe pikerisht kete doja te dija
nqs jeni i/e lumtur ne kete periudhe te jetes tuaj..  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AAnnaa

me behet qefi per ju qe jeni te lumtur, dhe uroj qe te vazhdoni keshtu gjithmone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Ne keto momente : 
Me shume se kurr , sa qe kam frike se do me dali prej hudesh gjithe kjo lumturi. 


Nje pyetje kot per kruezitet :
Keni frike te jeni te lumtur ?

----------


## alem_de

Lumturia eshte relativ,nganje here eshte si gjysliket e syve i ke ne maje te hundes e nuk e sheh.

----------


## alem_de

> Ne keto momente : 
> Me shume se kurr , sa qe kam frike se do me dali prej hudesh gjithe kjo lumturi. 
> 
> 
> Nje pyetje kot per kruezitet :
> Keni frike te jeni te lumtur ?


Nga nje here po:Alles in der Welt läßt sich ertragen, Nur nicht eine Reihe von schönen Tagen.

----------


## davidd

varet, ndonjeher po ndonjeher jo

----------


## toni54

as i lumtur asi palumtur...si gjithe njejte

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po permbahem...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

i lumtur??? - c`fare eshte lumturia????

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Patjeter. Pse jo. 
Pastaj rendesi ka te jemi mir me shendet.
LOOL

----------


## mia@

> Ne keto momente : 
> Me shume se kurr , sa qe kam frike se do me dali prej hudesh gjithe kjo lumturi. 
> 
> 
> Nje pyetje kot per kruezitet :
> Keni frike te jeni te lumtur ?


Une mendoj qe kur njeriu perjeton kulmin e lumturise perjeton dhe ndjenjen e frikes gjithashtu se mos e humbet ate qe e beri te lumtur.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ne keto momente : 
> Me shume se kurr , sa qe kam frike se do me dali prej hudesh gjithe kjo lumturi. 
> 
> 
> Nje pyetje kot per kruezitet :
> Keni frike te jeni te lumtur ?


pikerisht keshtu ndihem dhe une, se mos ndodhet dicka e keqe kur gjithecka shkon mire per mua

----------

